# What do you think about this?



## CharlieD (Sep 24, 2015)

How To Cook An Omelette In A Bag


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2015)

I can cook an omelette in a skillet faster than you can boil a pot of water and cook the ingredients in a plastic bag for 13 minutes.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 24, 2015)

I remember seeing a longggg time ago Rachel Ray or Paula Deen doing that for a crowd.  They suggested making the basic egg mixture up ahead of time, as well as a bunch of "fixins" and then letting everybody put their own together.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 24, 2015)

That is for sure, kind of defeats the purpose. When I started watching this I thought they might put it into microwave. But another question I have is plastic bag, isn't it dangerous?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> That is for sure, kind of defeats the purpose. When I started watching this I thought they might put it into microwave. But another question I have is plastic bag, *isn't it dangerous?*




I checked the Ziplock website.  The state their bags are BHA and dioxin free and that they are OK for the microwave.  BHA and Dioxin are the bad guys in previous claims of danger in boiling food in plastic bags.

Of course, that doesn't necessarily extend to different brands or types of bags.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 24, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I can cook an omelette in a skillet faster than you can boil a pot of water and cook the ingredients in a plastic bag for 13 minutes.


 

I agree.  

I cant see how the boil-in-a-bag method saves you anything other than cleaning up a skillet and a mixing bowl.

Plus you cant tell when the omelette is done when you boil it.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 24, 2015)

Agree with Andy and Jenny. I've seen that method before but have never tried it.  I'll stay with my skillet-made omelettes.  For several people, I would make an oven frittata.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 24, 2015)

If I were to do that, I would scramble the eggs and mix everything together in a bowl first, then put it into the bag and boil it. However, I have no intention of doing this, so the point is moot.


----------



## Silversage (Sep 24, 2015)

That's not a new idea.  It's an old trick from Girl Scout Camp (and probably others).  We would put a big kettle of water over a fire.  Let each girl mix her own omelette in a bag.  Tie them shut and put their names on them with a marker.  Throw them all in the pot, and each girl had a personal omelette.

I remember teaching this in the 1970's and I am sure I wasn't the first.  Not really sure where it originated.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 24, 2015)

I posted this idea here years ago when I was a new member, and about got my head ripped off with lectures of dangers of cooking in zip lock bags. It got so heated I asked a mod to remove my post about it. 
I still think it's a fun idea for a house full of guests making breakfast together, and certainly with a group of campers.


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 24, 2015)

Although I learned how to make a "proper" omelette in cooking class, I rarely make them.  I take all of the ingredients I want for an omelette and sauté them first, then pour the beaten eggs over them and make a "scramblette".  I actually prefer it to a real omelette.  Most restaurants seem to overcook them, so if I don't make them myself I don't have them.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 24, 2015)

Something along the same lines. When travelling, I often have access to an in-room microwave oven and small fridge. Because 1.) I'm somewhat cheap, and 2.) most of the hotel's "continental breakfast" offerings aren't on my diet, I usually just buy my own eggs and make omelets in the microwave. 

It's pretty simple really. Just whisk together 3 eggs and a couple pinches of salt with a fork and pour it into a greased saucer or shallow ramekin. Pop it in the microwave for 1.5 to 2 minutes (or until set), then take it out and sprinkle cheese on half and fold it over. Breakfast on the go in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 24, 2015)

I can't see doing this unless I was stuck without a skillet. I can also see the point of doing it with a bunch of kids who want to participate in the making of breakfast, either slumber party or camping.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 24, 2015)

taxlady said:


> I can't see doing this unless I was stuck without a skillet. I can also see the point of doing it with a bunch of kids who want to participate in the making of breakfast, either slumber party or camping.


Same here...


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 27, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> Something along the same lines. When travelling, I often have access to an in-room microwave oven and small fridge. Because 1.) I'm somewhat cheap, and 2.) most of the hotel's "continental breakfast" offerings aren't on my diet, I usually just buy my own eggs and make omelets in the microwave.
> 
> It's pretty simple really. Just whisk together 3 eggs and a couple pinches of salt with a fork and pour it into a greased saucer or shallow ramekin. Pop it in the microwave for 1.5 to 2 minutes (or until set), then take it out and sprinkle cheese on half and fold it over. Breakfast on the go in less than 5 minutes.



Another interesting and useful 'Steve-Post.'  I nearly always learn something from you.  Thanks.

And thank you, Charlie, for opening an interesting subject.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks everybody. I also thou that outside a whole bunch of kids do it at once or , like Steve said, one stock without frying pan. And thank you Andy for checking up on Ziplock bags.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 30, 2015)

I wanted to mention that these have to be Ziploc Freezer bags rather than just Storage bags because they are thicker.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I checked the Ziplock website.  The state their bags are BHA and dioxin free and that they are OK for the microwave.  BHA and Dioxin are the bad guys in previous claims of danger in boiling food in plastic bags.
> 
> Of course, that doesn't necessarily extend to different brands or types of bags.





CarolPa said:


> I wanted to mention that these have to be Ziploc Freezer bags rather than just Storage bags because they are thicker.



They have to be Ziplock brand or another that is BHA and dioxin free.


----------

